# eurovision hah



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

god i cant believe this is still on its dire


----------



## Carlily (May 20, 2006)

I am in absolute hysterics over it; so so funny.  Did you see the Finnish metal band?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want them to win!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

hah yes the song was quite catchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah
the one on the keyboard was super creepy though lol
ahh the uk one was cringey


----------



## Carlily (May 20, 2006)

oh my god, the crazy Finnish metal ones are actually winning; it is madness, I can only hope it lasts!  Ours was terrible; we have only been saved from nil points by having girls dressed in school uniform.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 20, 2006)

hah yes
i can rap better than that


----------



## Carlily (May 20, 2006)

I love how when they announce the votes they say 'and to our best friends and neighbours...12 points!'.  Bless for having both a rubbish song and no European friends.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2006)

Ahhh, sentimental moment!  I miss being able to see it.  It is just so cheesey!  It is like a train wreck that you can't look away from!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 21, 2006)

i didnt watch it this year.  I did catch a little bit... Mister Wogan is sooo funny.  I love his lil comments... thats what makes it bearable to watch!


----------



## fairymush (May 21, 2006)

hehe I sat watching this last night. Even though it was awful I couldn't turn it off


----------



## Lalli (May 23, 2006)

omg i saw a video of the lady from iceland i think it was who was going mad ova why finland won, some very harsh words used


----------



## Urbana (Jun 1, 2006)

and what about the spanish ones? now everyone in the country laughs at them... horrible song!


----------



## Steel (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm such a dork but I quite like about half of this year's songs. They're horrible when you see them performed on TV but once you actually listen to them on the CD they're rather good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really happy that Finland won, everyone here went nuts afterwards! Lordi got a square named after them and other weird stuff like that


----------

